# se lui fosse qui potrei anche dire che è colpa sua



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2012)

son sparite le lucciole!


Secondo gli ultimi studi di Roberta Lapucci, Caravaggio, che con i suoi accorgimenti aveva reso il suo studio una vera e propria camera ottica, *affinò in seguito le tecniche per catturare la luce grazie all’uso di polvere di lucciole.
*Più precisamente, secondo la teoria di Roberta Lapucci, il maestro *avrebbe utilizzato un composto di biacca e distillato di lucciole che, producendo un effetto fluorescente, gli consentiva di tracciare le linee di base del dipinto anche a luce spenta, *evitando cosi l’effetto puzzle dovuto alle multi proiezioni richieste dai continui mutamenti di luminosità nello studio, e ottenendo al contrario l’effetto di una riproduzione monocroma.
L’uso di distillato di lucciole, ottenuto da lucciole seccate e distillate, sarebbe stato confermato dalla *scoperta della presenza di materiali fotosensibili nei suoi quadri,* tra cui arsenico, magnesio e iodio.
Una curiosità: la polvere ricavabile dai coleotteri luminosi distillati e lasciati seccare era già nota a *Giovan Battista della Porta*, che ne parlò nel suo trattato *Naturalis Magiae*, scritto nel 1558.


----------

